# Cleaning scratch test stone for recovery



## yoshinator (Feb 21, 2012)

I own a cash for gold store. For the past few months I have been cleaning the scratch test stone with a quarter of a piece of bounty. I wait until the test acid dissolves everything on the stone. If it is 18K I add 22K test solution 22k and 24k gets dissolved completely by the solution. The test solution is pretty much AR just different ratios of nitric to muriatic acid(HCL). Now I have about 1 pound of wet paper towels that are disintegrating in a ziplock bag. I wanted to process this stuff myself just for fun, I don't care about loss I just want to experiment. Do you think it would be worth it? I bought 32% HCL and Nitric acid to make aqua regia. I don't want to embark on this process if its something that has been tried before and with bad results. I figure if polishing dust gets refined this stuff should yield much more. I searched the forum but I couldn't find anyone doing something similar.


----------



## Geo (Feb 21, 2012)

they do but its not described that way. its described in Hoke's book, how to incinerate (according to her, when you deal with precious metals you should incinerate everything that comes into contact with the workplace,hair from your comb,rags used for wiping,old work aprons,fingernail clippings, literally everything. minus the gasoline.) so it is recommended that you do incinerate, and if she had paper towels im sure she would have listed them too. :lol:


----------

